# Pig ears



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, I couldn't find another thread on this, so I thought I'd ask. How do you all feel about pig ears for dogs?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Hey, I couldn't find another thread on this, so I thought I'd ask. How do you all feel about pig ears for dogs?


I've never tried them, but don't they splinter?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The processed pig ears you find in the pet stores are bad. Raw pig ears fresh off the pig are a little chewy but not bad. They are not particularly nutritious either. I fed them to my dogs a long time ago but they didn't seem excited about them and it took them forever to chew them so I stopped.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

We (my dogs and I) were just killing time in PetCo today and picking up a rat for my snake, and we passed by this basket of pig ears and the dogs were pretty interested in them. They said they were preservative-free and I just remember hearing that they are high in fat, which I don't particularly care about, so I wasn't sure if there was another reason as to why they aren't good.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They are very fatty so I rarely get them, when I do, I get the merrick kind, which look to be processed differently, theyre not greasy and have almost baked/air dried texture.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I've never tried them, but don't they splinter?


I got some for the pups tonight as a treat for being so wonderfully behaved in the store and they didn't shatter at all. Penny, of course, gobbled hers down in a matter of seconds. But Milo licked and gnawed at his and it lasted him a few minutes. I figure not everything I eat is healthy, so the dogs should get a nice fatty treat every now and then too.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I give pig ears on occasion and I have never noticed any shattering.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I get Rocky pig ears either from a local store that gets them from local pigs (we live in pig country here) or I have ordered him some from Best Bully Sticks that were suppose to be all preservative and chemical free. He crunches them up like potato chips. It actually sounds like he is eating a potato chip. He only gets them about once a month because he eats them so fast and they are about $1 each but he really loves them. I consider them doggie junk food for him.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

My pups loves 'em. :biggrin:

I am fortunate enough to have connections in with the swine unit at my school and get pig ears from the slaughtered pigs. I roast 'em and then give the ears to the pups. They just gobble them up. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I had in the past given my dogs pig ears and wow they loved them! I use to buy them at Sams club a big bulk bag! Then I did a little Investigating on them, beacuse one of my dogs started to choke on the ear, then spit it up (yuck) and so that was scary! They are greasy and I have heard of a salmonella scare last year with the ears. Dogs can get cut throats from them also! I just now stick away from them. Even those hooves they sell not good for them. I had a friend tell me to go to the horse stable and get fresh hooves if I wanted the dogs to have them, they are much better for them. So now I get the bully sticks and I cant rememeber (UGH) Merrick sells some treat they like (ugh)! So for me now after my one dog choking coughing it up (yuck) I just stick away from pig ears!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

wags said:


> I had in the past given my dogs pig ears and wow they loved them! I use to buy them at Sams club a big bulk bag! Then I did a little Investigating on them, beacuse one of my dogs started to choke on the ear, then spit it up (yuck) and so that was scary! They are greasy and I have heard of a salmonella scare last year with the ears. Dogs can get cut throats from them also! I just now stick away from them. Even those hooves they sell not good for them. I had a friend tell me to go to the horse stable and get fresh hooves if I wanted the dogs to have them, they are much better for them. So now I get the bully sticks and I cant rememeber (UGH) Merrick sells some treat they like (ugh)! So for me now after my one dog choking coughing it up (yuck) I just stick away from pig ears!


When our horses get their hooves trimmed, we save them for the dogs and they LOVE them! They don't last real long though.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

dobesgalore said:


> When our horses get their hooves trimmed, we save them for the dogs and they LOVE them! They don't last real long though.


I have a place not to far away and I need to go there and ask(or gee phone first haha) if they either sell these or just give them away! But I am thinkingh if they have dogs there which I am sure they do, they probably gobble them up haha!:smile: I am going to call today! They will let me know if I can have some then!


----------

